# Help me diagnose OC faults...



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, put a 771 Xeon X5460 in my rig today. Runs perfectly so far.

Went in to overclock it, can't get 200 mhz out of it and get it to post.

Not sure what is going on, where do I start to diagnose?

EDIT:
Xeon X5460
Dell 650i nForce Board
4x2GB DDR2 Crucial Ballistix Tracer
2x8800GTX OC
1000W Earthwatts and 750W Dell PSU both tested.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I assume this is the one that you changed the CPU socket on?
What speed does it run with no OC applied?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

telling us what settings you have changed would be helpful.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

How did you overclock. What was your method.


----------

